# 77077 Joint survey vs. Foot x-ray?



## blackiez1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What is the differnce between a joint survey and a regular x-ray?  (Other than they are looking at the joint and it has to be specified) What kind of documentation is needed to support a joint x-ray? How can you tell the difference? Is it just in the name?  Please help?! 


If anybody know or has any links that has information please reply.


----------

